# New Shop (hopefully)



## alloy (May 2, 2018)

I found a place with a shop.  Made an offer on it today, and if it passes inspection and appraises out it will be mine. Financing is in place and I have the down payment in hand.   My GF told me there is a house there too, honestly I didn't notice.  I'll ask her to point it out to me next time we go there.

It has 100 amps of 220v power and the lift comes with it.  It's in Sliver Lake Washington and I have a view of the lake.  My commute will be long, but I can carpool with my GF.

I'll finally have a place to work that I don't have to turn sideways to move.


----------



## 09kevin (May 2, 2018)

That's a nice looking shop! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 2, 2018)

Nice. Mike


----------



## RandyM (May 3, 2018)

Be careful, it can look like a lot of space now, but can fill up quickly. I think you'll be very happy there.


----------



## alloy (May 3, 2018)

Thanks, I plan on filling it up   My current space is equivalent to about a 1-1/2 car garage.

My GF showed me these.  I guess there is a house there.  I wonder what it looks like inside???

First thing is to get my 220v wired up for my machines and air compressor and parts washer.


----------



## ACHiPo (May 3, 2018)

alloy said:


> Thanks, I plan on filling it up   My current space is equivalent to about a 1-1/2 car garage.
> 
> My GF showed me these.  I guess there is a house there.  I wonder what it looks like inside???


Pretty funny--I've always thought the perfect place would be a 1000 sq ft house with a 5000 sq ft garage/shop.

Congratulations!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 3, 2018)

great to see you around Alloy, haven't heard from you for ages. Looks like a wonderful shop and a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Boswell (May 3, 2018)

Looks Awesome


----------



## alloy (May 4, 2018)

Thanks guys.  

I've just been working at my job and my business at home.  My business has really taken off lately so no real time for machining projects or new machines to talk about.  But with the bigger shop who knows what I'll come up with 

This has been a long time coming. It's taken years of work to get where I am now to be able to do this.  10 hour days at work, then home for several more hours working, then working all weekend at home.  But when I get everything moved in and don't have to literally turn sideways to move it will all be worth it.


----------



## cg285 (May 5, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> Pretty funny--I've always thought the perfect place would be a 1000 sq ft house with a 5000 sq ft garage/shop.
> 
> Congratulations!



my brother, the builder, has a 4900 sq ft house of which 900' is living area.


----------



## alloy (Jun 17, 2018)

Well I got the house.  Been in the house for a couple of weeks now.  I didn't realize how much stuff I'd accumulated.  I worked 10 days on the move and have almost everything moved.  Have the machines in place and working on wiring them up.  I have a fridge in the shop and lost a few things in the freezer.  I figured the fridge didn't survive the move.  But I found out why it wasn't working.  Who ever wired the shop up put everything including the plug ins on two light switches.  I can't even imagine why they did that.  Been working on sorting that out also.

Life up here is different, you have to plan your trips. I'm 8 miles from the nearest convenience store, and 30 miles from a big box grocery store.  But it's so quite, and it's very dark at night.  No street lights.  The work commute is long, but I bought a 31 mpg car to drive and my GF and I carpool to work.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 18, 2018)

sweet, it's looking good! How was your big CNC mill to move? Looking forward to updates on the split miniAC system you're thinking about too, as I have a strong pining for one myself (it's typically 85-95F in my garage). that part of the world is certainly beautiful, I do miss it for sure.


----------



## alloy (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm not moving the big mill right now. 

I'm hoping to get the mini split in before winter.  For now every free moment is spent on working on the house and shop wiring. Trying to figure out what they did with the wiring is so time consuming.  And 90% of everything in the shop is still in totes.  I thought I remembered where I put stuff,  but it took me 20 minutes last night to find my crank handle for the knee. 

I'm taking the 4th of July week off and hopefully I can get things organized where I can find stuff.   

I did get internet in on Saturday.  Now with my micro cell I have phone signal.   I'm trying a set of powerline adapters to get Wi-Fi in the shop.  The metal walls block any signal from the outside.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jun 18, 2018)

So glad you have your priorities right.  People need very little space and don't use most of what they have whereas tools because of their breeding habits tend to need room .


----------



## alloy (Jul 2, 2018)

My tools have multiplied it seems. I had to unload all 4 of my top tool chests to move them, and when I was putting the wrenches back I counted nine  3/4" combination wrenches.  I took a few out and stored them for later use.  Never know when they will come in handy.

I've been working on the wiring.  It's a mess.  I have no idea how it passed inspection.  All the plugins were wired to the 2 light switches, lights off, plugs off.  There were redundant circuits, one plug was fed from two points from two different breakers.  One bank on lights was wired with 2 conductor extension cord.  And there were a few "twist and tape connections".  I've got most of it done now.  Taken over 2 days to get it sorted out.  Most of it I just ripped out and started over.  I pulled out over 50 feet of wire that wasn't needed. 

I do have all my 220 volt stuff wired up now.  Everything seems t work fine.  Now I just have to try and organize everything.   I can't find anything right now.  My fault, should have been more organized when we moved, but only had a very short window of time that I had off for the move.  

I'm taking net week off also, but I just got jobs in from several customers that will take up most of my time off.  When it rains it pours I guess.  Not complaining though, it's always good to have paying jobs in the shop.


----------



## Z2V (Jul 2, 2018)

Congrats on your new shop and your lady’s new home!


----------

